# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello!

## Ricardito

Hi all
I thought tojoin the renovator's forum as I attempt to renovate my unit 
Much is to be done like tiling, new kitchen cabinets and design, new bathroom and toilet tiles, floor sanding of old parquetry floor etc.
I hope I can find assistance and discuss options with you. 
Thank you

----------


## watson

G'day Ricardito,
Well you've certainly come to the right place, there are some very  helpful people here with tons of knowledge.
Have a good look around, and ask away.

----------

